# 2005 Scion xB SQ build (rebuild) Hybrid Audio/Alpine



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey all!

This is my build for this years Amature IASCA and USAC-I competition season!

I am doing a complete overhaul of everything in my toaster doing a true 4 way active system.

I am about 70% done, the front stage is in and all wired up. The deck/RUX are together and ready to be installed. I am still working on the mounting of the Processor and doing a false floor in the hatch for the amp rack and subwoofer.

Here are a few photos of what I have gotten done so far.

Gear list

Headunit

Alpine CDA-9885

Processor

Alpine RUX-c701 and PXA-h701

Front Stage

Hybrid Audio Techologies Imagine 6.5 set and Legatia 3" drivers.

Sub Stage 

Hybrid Audio Techonogies Imagine i10sw single driver in a sealed enclosure.

Amplifiers

Alpine PDX 100.4
Alpine PDX 100.4
Alpine PDX 1000.1


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

LIKE! MUCH!

Nice work here... if you could get those L3's a little more on axis! oh, the possibilities!!


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks great....


....can I make just one small suggestion..?

Going to anyway....try and great a good seal around the baffle for the L3, you may want to get a little foam or batting in there to help tame them.

Other than that, it is looking great!!!


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Complacent_One said:


> Looks great....
> 
> 
> ....can I make just one small suggestion..?
> ...



Thanks!

I was going to to acoustic foam but someone suggestion modeling clay so I might look into that.

They are pretty tight in there and there is really nothing I can do about the grille holes as the grilles are already hard to snap back in.

The false floor is going to be my bane it is mostly cut out and ready to go but I need to make it functional so I can get to my spare tire ect.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you make those L3 baffles by hand? They're somewhat similar to baffles I've designed for my 4" Boston mids.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Did you make those L3 baffles by hand? They're somewhat similar to baffles I've designed for my 4" Boston mids.



Yep these were handcrafted by a friend of mine and reinforced with a coating of fiberglass.

I think I still have the templates someplace.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's what I've posted about my xB so far:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...435-2006-scion-xb-amp-rack-sub-enclosure.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...my-2006-scion-xb-modular-midbass-baffles.html


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll definitely be following along with your build, as well. Certainly a lot of similarities. My imagines will be set up the same way, but I won't be running the L3SEs like you.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Only update was putting modeling clay (Thanks Keep_Hope_Alive for the idea) around the gap's of the baffle to try and minimize airflow around the speaker. There is not really anything I can do about the 5 holes for the grille mount. I am going to get some black felt fabric and cover the baffles to clean them up some.

I will be doing some more updates over the week and a lot of work this weekend!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shinju said:


> Yep these were handcrafted by a friend of mine and reinforced with a coating of fiberglass.
> 
> I think I still have the templates someplace.


Do you still have those templates?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I will look and see if I cannot locate them. When I do I will make some extra templates.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you might want to NOT use modeling clay. 

it will melt, turn to a river of black goo, and go all down there and cover everything until i gets into your carpet.

pull that out quick and replace it with DUCT SEAL. get it at home depot or lowes in the electrical\HVAC isle. its kind of a clay like substance, but it has a super high melting point and wont freeze or get brittle when cold. we used it on the air craft carrier to seal the passage of wires through bulkheads - and it has been in place for 30+ years on CVN69 without melting in the 120* ariabian gulf for 6~9 month deployments. and when a new cable needs to be run, it just digs out with a screw driver and it gets squished back in there after.

modeling clay is a nightmare to clean once it melts everywhere.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

It is parked in the sun right now, not that it ever gets that hot up here in the Pacific Northwest but you do have a valid point.

I will check on this after work.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Go to that Jo-Ann store and pick up some ~1/16" closed-cell foam marketed as "Foamies". I've been using it as gasketing material, and it will probably be perfect for this application. You can get a ~9" x ~12" sheet for 99 cents, and a ~12" x ~18" sheet for $1.69, IIRC. They make adhesive-backed and plain versions. It comes in a bunch of colors, but you'll probably want black


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

:Update:

Although the photos do not show a lot of "progress" making this enclosure has taken quite a bit of time and it is pretty close to being finished.

This is my first time working with fiberglass, a good friend of mine has taken the time to show me the basics of this process and to be honest I have no idea why I was so worried about working with fiberglass. For the most part it is a pretty simple process that takes a lot of time!

What you see going on here is the stock Scion xB foam storage bin being wrapped with fleece and used to make a mold for the base of the sub woofer enclosure.

This took about a gallon of resin so far and I still have quite a bit of coating to do to get it solidified enough to support the pressure of the i10SW.

Anyway here are a few photos to gawk at. I will be applying a coat of resin every day on the outside and inside of the enclosure.

Enjoy!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome. Keep it up!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice update. You'll have to let us now how many cf you end up with in that enclosure.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Watching this!! For your LS3 Check out JT'S mount for his 4" will help staging also try the tweet in corner of dash firing towards you


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Any updates this week?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice build! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Did you techflex the stock speaker cable? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys!

My build is on hold for awhile as my wife gave birth to our daughter last thursday so my time and attention are focused on that .

Beef316: I rewired the entire car with new speaker wire. All of the stock speaker wire has been capped and bundled up.

Only updates I have atm, New battery terminal and fuse block are here and the Subwoofer enclosure is really taking shape and getting very durable I cannot flex the sides or bottom with force anymore. Just a few more coats and it should be good to go!


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats on the addition to the family! You'll have your hands full for awhile...


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats on the new Baby!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats on the baby girl! We're a little over 9 months in on our first baby boy. Definitely slows down progress on your hobbies, but it is absolutely worth it.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

good work on baby and install


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I like your dash mounts for your L3's. Mine are very similar, but yours are a little thicker and recessed and mine are just flat. I have a somewhat similiar set-up in my xB, at least the front stage. Looking good and congrats on the baby!


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Big update, no photos yet but the front stage is in and up and running. Got it all dialed in and put it on the RTA and smoothed it out. All i have to say it wow, softball sized center stage, width and depth are out past the a-pillars and on the hood. Ni sub yet since the false floor is taking more time to plan out for total functionality.

I Got to double check these numbers but i believe this is what i have the x-overs at.
6.5's are 40-100 24db
l3's are 100-8k (?)
1" are 8k-^ (?)


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shinju said:


> Big update, no photos yet but the front stage is in and up and running. Got it all dialed in and put it on the RTA and smoothed it out. All i have to say it wow, softball sized center stage, width and depth are out past the a-pillars and on the hood. Ni sub yet since the false floor is taking more time to plan out for total functionality.
> 
> I Got to double check these numbers but i believe this is what i have the x-overs at.
> 6.5's are 40-100 24db
> ...


I'm very interested in seeing how this works out, because I'll be putting my mids in the dash locations, as well. I want to see how the response and beaming are affected by the slats on the grill. Where did you put your tweeters, again? I think some of the pictures might be blocked 

*edit* Never mind, I can see the pictures now. A-pillars for the tweets, it is. I'm thinking of putting mine in the front outside corners of the dashboard grills, using an angled mount that Boston Acoustics supplied. I also see how you made the brackets for the midranges - you didn't need to cut any plastic. I'm going to have to mess around with my design again


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice to see the progress on another xB. I made a little on mine as well, but you're still quite a ways in front of me. Looking forward to seeing your build progress.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Shinju said:


> Big update, no photos yet but the front stage is in and up and running. Got it all dialed in and put it on the RTA and smoothed it out. All i have to say it wow, softball sized center stage, width and depth are out past the a-pillars and on the hood. Ni sub yet since the false floor is taking more time to plan out for total functionality.
> 
> I Got to double check these numbers but i believe this is what i have the x-overs at.
> 6.5's are 40-100 24db
> ...


That's pushing the L3's. If you want some L4's Pm me. I have both and the L4's are night and day on the low end.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I could be way off, but maybe these are just his crossover points until he can get his I10SW hooked up. I could see both the HPF and LPF getting bumped up a bit higher on the 6.5. That would allow the L3s to cover a slightly narrower range. Then again, he might be trying to capture a certain spectrum with that single driver without having the 6.5” pull the stage back down toward the bottom of the door. Maybe your L4s would help.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Let me know. Great build so far. Mine has gone through many transformations over the years. Each time achieving a higher goal in sound.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok so for my first show with this being tossed together for points for a x2 show this last weekend I got a pretty good score 217.

But I have to say that a 217 for maybe 3 hours of tuning and 1 hour doing RTA work that I got a very respectible score.

I went a head and put in my DD1508 that I use for testing amplifiers it is in a 1cf vented enclosure tuned to 35hz. I had it crossed off at 40hz with a 30db slope with 20hz +6.

As far as the L3 xover points this was suggested by Bill Pleasent of Team Hybrids who is my neighbor and has lent his hands and ears to this build. The L3's really sing nice and blend well with the I6.5's. I am thinking I might ditch the tweeters and try to run just the L3's. I wish I would have taken a photo of the RTA graph it was pretty impressive. 

These Gen1 xB's have amazing acoustics for a good front stage with great depth and image with that windshield angle being as steep as it is, You both are in for a treat with your builds and these speakers. 

Anyway here is my score sheet. I cannot wait to get the back done and get a good week or more of hard core tuning and RTA work in.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

impressive first up score!! 

not sure about the "needs more low volume sparkle" advice from the judge, but maybe thats because I don't understand it....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It means that at low volume the highs were not proportional to the rest of the frequency spectrum and probably lacked presence compared to medium to low volumes. Nevertheless, nice scores for your first comp.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

rton20s said:


> I could be way off, but maybe these are just his crossover points until he can get his I10SW hooked up. I could see both the HPF and LPF getting bumped up a bit higher on the 6.5. That would allow the L3s to cover a slightly narrower range. Then again, he might be trying to capture a certain spectrum with that single driver without having the 6.5” pull the stage back down toward the bottom of the door. Maybe your L4s would help.


Minus the sub, he probably wants to get as much out of the 6.5s as possible, both for "in the meantime" listening, and to figure out how low they can comfortably extend, so the sub doesn't have to be crossed over as high


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Minus the sub, he probably wants to get as much out of the 6.5s as possible, both for "in the meantime" listening, and to figure out how low they can comfortably extend, so the sub doesn't have to be crossed over as high



That was the original formula but with adding the sub I left them crossed at the same frequency. These 6.5's can take it I am only running 100rms on all channels and I do not rail on the volume knob.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

This thing done yet?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Still not finished I have been doing a lot of clean up work, looking for rattles, wire ties ect ect.

The false floor is at a stand still for now.

Heading up to Canada for a show this weekend I cannot wait to see what I score now with having quite a bit more hours behind a good tuning session.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are some photos of the 1/0 guage under the hood. Keep in mind that I still need to clean it up in there a little but I am pretty happy with the early results.

The main reason why I chose the passenger side over the drivers side was the for use of the factory 1/0 wire holders. AS you can see the 1/0 fits flawlessly in there nice and snug and the splash panels fit right back on perfectly.

The drivers side has the same set of wire holders and there is a 1/0 sized run of bunched wires going from the engine bay to the back of the car.

The EFX digital fuse holder is mounted on a bracket that was an extra piece for hanging window blinds. I flattened it out and it fit perfectly (after I painted it up of course.)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very similar to my run, but on the opposite side of the car. I chose the driver’s side as it kept my run shorter and I could just fit my 4 gauge alongside the factory wiring within the retainer clips. I also zip tied my power cable to the factory wiring to help secure it.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

rton20s said:


> Very similar to my run, but on the opposite side of the car. I chose the driver’s side as it kept my run shorter and I could just fit my 4 gauge alongside the factory wiring within the retainer clips. I also zip tied my power cable to the factory wiring to help secure it.


These are exactly the words I needed to hear! I also plan on running my 4-AWG cable on the driver's side


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

This thing done yet?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I am kinda in a hold right now.

I am ditching the 701 combo for the 800 combo (got it just need to install it)

Also switching up the amplifier topology with 1 4 channel (got) and 1 5 channel (need to get)

I have enough points for finals so going to get a head start on a new build since there has been no word on a western USA finals location.

Stay tuned!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. I too like the l3 mounts you did. It's too bad you can't make it out to Indy, a bunch of HAT cars will be there including my ragged truck 

I know they are working on a western finals, like the week before or right after the Indy one. Hope they get it finalized quickly for you guys.

I thought the 100hz hp on the l3s might be too low as well, but I've done 175 without any issues on my l3se's. I realize that is almost a whole octave higher, but they are some very good speakers.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> Very nice. I too like the l3 mounts you did. It's too bad you can't make it out to Indy, a bunch of HAT cars will be there including my ragged truck
> 
> I know they are working on a western finals, like the week before or right after the Indy one. Hope they get it finalized quickly for you guys.
> 
> I thought the 100hz hp on the l3s might be too low as well, but I've done 175 without any issues on my l3se's. I realize that is almost a whole octave higher, but they are some very good speakers.



Driving out to Indy would be a trek and with a new born lol well probably not the best situation!

Hoping for a finalized western finals next year!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Awesome!


.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^ Agree! Looks great. Would love to see more of what you've done in the rear hatch and also your impressions of the H800?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm waiting to see if he has the template for those midrange adapters


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

The h800 is a huge jump on the h701. No zipper noise with ai-net was a huge bonus.

I haven't gotten to dive into it far but with just messing with crossover points and a little Ta (no eq) it already sounds better. I just got my v9 in today i cannot wait to try the f4-v9 combo.

Oh and I did find my 3" template.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shinju said:


> The h800 is a huge jump on the h701. No zipper noise with ai-net was a huge bonus.
> 
> I haven't gotten to dive into it far but with just messing with crossover points and a little Ta (no eq) it already sounds better. I just got my v9 in today i cannot wait to try the f4-v9 combo.
> 
> Oh and I did find my 3" template.


I can't find the template for the MDF midbass baffles online. I have it at home, though. I can photocopy it and mail it if anybody needs a copy


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you know how to get those white foam blocks detached from the front floorboards? I know there's some kind of adhesive underneath them, but what's the nature of that black fastener?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Do you know how to get those white foam blocks detached from the front floorboards? I know there's some kind of adhesive underneath them, but what's the nature of that black fastener?


I left them in place, they accutally damp the floor enough.

The only way I saw to remove them is to break them up but I also did not spend a lot of time messing with them.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shinju said:


> I left them in place, they accutally damp the floor enough.
> 
> The only way I saw to remove them is to break them up but I also did not spend a lot of time messing with them.


The parts fiche calls them "insulator pads". I wonder if they specifically mean temperature or vibration.

I put down 1.75 square feet of CLD behind the crossmembers the other day and got the Stinger carpet pad/MLV put in over the foam blocks, but now I hear more exhaust- and tire noise. It's a never-ending battle!

I need to put more effort into quieting the lower firewall and the wheel wells. Looks like I'm going to have to take apart the back of the car again! I last did that in 2007 and it was fine until now


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guy's!

No major updates on the build other then putting in my I10SW in a 1.0cf enclosure before displacement.

There will be some changes for next season as the false floor will be done a long with (and hopefully) some speaker upgrades.

This last weekend was INAC finals in Redding CA, I ended up with first place Amateur SQ for all of west coast. I had some very good competition, Darren if you read this your M series BMW sounds amazing and it was fun going up agenst you!

Stay tuned folks!

-j


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shinju said:


> Hey guy's!
> 
> No major updates on the build other then putting in my I10SW in a 1.0cf enclosure before displacement.
> 
> ...


...whoa. I was just about to ask if there were any updates 

Do you have the new baby helping you with the build yet, or what?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> ...whoa. I was just about to ask if there were any updates
> 
> Do you have the new baby helping you with the build yet, or what?


lol yes she has been a real trooper though all this! While I was gone to Redding she got a cold .

Did you still need those L3 templates?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shinju said:


> lol yes she has been a real trooper though all this! While I was gone to Redding she got a cold .
> 
> Did you still need those L3 templates?


Yessir, I do! Let me know if you want me to copy the templates for the front door adapters. I literally have to copy them for mailing - I don't have a scanner anymore :blush:

EDIT: I forgot to mention - I was playing with the TA on my Clarion DXZ785USB. I previously had just the front-left channel delayed by 69 milliseconds. I reduced that to 46 milliseconds, and delayed the front-right channel by 23 milliseconds, and faded the levels to 8/12 front-biased. Suddenly, the image is locked in the center and the stage width is consistent!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Any updates? ...Or are you up to your neck in dirty diapers?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

lol been slammed at work!

I know were the templates are in the garage I just need to go fetch them!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Shinju said:


> lol been slammed at work!
> 
> I know were the templates are in the garage I just need to go fetch them!


Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

HondAudio said:


> Yessir, I do! Let me know if you want me to copy the templates for the front door adapters. I literally have to copy them for mailing - I don't have a scanner anymore :blush:
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention - I was playing with the TA on my Clarion DXZ785USB. I previously had just the front-left channel delayed by 69 milliseconds. I reduced that to 46 milliseconds, and delayed the front-right channel by 23 milliseconds, and faded the levels to 8/12 front-biased. Suddenly, the image is locked in the center and the stage width is consistent!


ER... actually, the delay is by 46/23 *centimeters*, not milliseconds. I hadn't looked at the display too closely


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump. Any updates lately?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Updates will be coming soon.

I am no longer using Alpine PDX amplifiers as I am in a joint sponsorship with JL Audio being that I am on Team Hybrids now, so I made the jump to a HD 600/4 and 900/5. The price was WAY to good to not switch.

So right now I am with out tunes since I forgot to order my HD stacking kit and sold my PDX stuff DOH!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been working on new MDF rings for my midbass baffles:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1763844-post25.html

I also ordered some of that MLV underlayment from Home Depot yesterday:

dB-3 4 ft. x 8 ft. Acoustical Barrier-DB348X96BX at The Home Depot


----------



## cdaburnerb (May 29, 2019)

Awesome stuff in this build, gave me some good ideas. Thanks dude.


----------

